# اطلبني يا حبيبي



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

اطلبني يا حبيبي في عمق فشلك



عمق يأسك من نفسك وستجدني



ومتي وجدتني لا تنسب الفضل لنفسك



بل لمن اعطاك المقدرة لي انا



عندئذ تستطيع الثبات



ستكتشف داخلك كنزا عظيما مخبأ في قلبك



وتراني داخلك اعمل بلا سكوت فتقول لي



هذا الكنز العظيم في انية خزفية



فضل القوة لك يارب وليس مني فأنا ضعيف جدا



حبيبي انت في حاجة الي جديد تأخذه مني



اعطني كل فشل كل ضعف كل موت



وساعطيك كل ماترغب عوضا عنه جديدا



فرحا ابديا عوضا عن حزنك البائس



جمالا عوضا عن الرماد



دهن فرح عوضا عن النوح



رداء المسيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة



فقط سلم لي حزنك وروحك وجسدك المنكسر



ولا تستكثر علي نفسك ان اهبك حياتي.​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 فبراير 2011)

رداء المسيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة



فقط سلم لي حزنك وروحك وجسدك المنكسر*حلوة اوى يا روزى ربنا يباركك جات ف وقته*ا


----------



## اليعازر (11 فبراير 2011)

> *فضل القوة لك يارب وليس مني فأنا ضعيف جدا​*




*شكرا روزي على الكلمات القيّمة..


ربنا يباركك*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> رداء المسيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

شكرا ليكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *شكرا روزي على الكلمات القيّمة..*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


 

ربنا يخليك

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا
 جميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## نغم (12 فبراير 2011)

كلام في قمة الروعة والجمال
الرب يبارك عطائك روزي


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا​
> جميل جدا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​


 

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

نغم قال:


> كلام في قمة الروعة والجمال
> الرب يبارك عطائك روزي


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2011)

فقط سلم لي حزنك وروحك وجسدك المنكسر



ولا تستكثر علي نفسك ان اهبك حياتي.





جميل  

شكراااااا على  الكلمات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2011)

فق





> ط سلم لي حزنك وروحك وجسدك المنكسر
> 
> 
> 
> ولا تستكثر علي نفسك ان اهبك حياتي.


 
ميرسي روزي 
للكلمات الرائعه


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

نورتي يا نيتا يا قمر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 فبراير 2011)

يسوع هو المحبة الصادقة


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي اوي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*مالناش غيرك يا رب
ميررسى يا قمرر​*


----------



## sparrow (17 فبراير 2011)

*+++ اطلبني يا حبيبي .. في عمق فشلك . عمق حزنك 
عمق يآسك .. وستجدني ومتي وجدتني لا تنسب الفضل لنفسك بل لمن اعطاك المقده .. لي انا..
عندئذ تستطيع الثبات
ستكشف داخلك كنزا عميقا مخبا في قلبك .. ’’ لان علي كل مجد غطاء ’’
وذلك لحكمه حتي تنظر داخلك لتراني اعمل بلا سكوت فتقول .. لي هذا الكنز العظيم .. في آنيتي الخزفيه ..
فضل القوة لك يارب .. وليس مني .. او لي انا .. فانا ضعيف جدااا
حبيبي الاراده التي تهرات لا تنفع انت في حاجه الي جديد .. تاخده مني انا ..
وانا ساهبه لك مجانا بشرط واحد بسيط :: اعطني كا ما قد تهرا فيك .. اعطني كل ضعف .. كل فشل .. كل موت 
ساعطي كل ما ترغب عوضا عنه جديدا
لقد اخذت منذ القديم ما هو لك .. لاعطيك ما هو لي .. هل علمت هذا ’’ فرحا ابديا عوضا عن حزنك البائس ’’
جمالا عوضا عن رماد .. دهن فرح عوضا عن النوح .. رداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسه
فقط سلم لي حزنك .. وروحك .. وجسدك المنكسر
ولا تستكثر علي ان اهبك كل ذلك .. فلقد وهبت لك حياتي فوق الصليب وابي لم يشفق علي انا .. ابنه فكيف لا يهبك معي كل شئ ؟؟
هات ما عندك يا حبيبي ..
افعل ما تستطيعه وضعه في يميني .. يمين البركه .. وستري معني الجديد في حياتك .. ستلمس ثوب المعموديه جديدا عليك .
ستشدو بالترنيمات الابديه وقد نسيت كل الماضي .. كخبره مؤلمه 

الجزء دا يا روزي من اروع الكتب لابونا يعقوب انا بحبه جداااا 
من كتاب خواطر ارادة تنزف كنت منزلاه قبل كدة في المرشد الروحي 
شكرا لتعبك*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مالناش غيرك يا رب​*
> 
> *ميررسى يا قمرر*​


 

نورتي يا دونا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *+++ اطلبني يا حبيبي .. في عمق فشلك . عمق حزنك *
> *عمق يآسك .. وستجدني ومتي وجدتني لا تنسب الفضل لنفسك بل لمن اعطاك المقده .. لي انا..*
> *عندئذ تستطيع الثبات*
> *ستكشف داخلك كنزا عميقا مخبا في قلبك .. ’’ لان علي كل مجد غطاء ’’*
> ...


 

جميل جدا حبيبتي

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------

